# Driedsticks Pretzels with a kick!



## dirtsailor2003

I needed one more filler item for our holiday gift baskets this year. *Driedstick posted a recipe the other day for some pretzels* and that fit the bill perfectly! Here's his recipe:

1 bag of pretzels

1 package of dry ranch dressing

1 package of dry Italian dressing

1 1/2 tsp of cayenne powder (use more if you like)

1 1/2 tsp of garlic powder

1 1'2 tsp of Lemon pepper

3/4 cup olive oil.

Mix well

Try before smoking and add more as needed

I did a double batch, two one pound bags. To the second batch I added a couple teaspoon of ground mustard.

I thought that 3/4 cup oil sounded like too much, so I only used 1/4 cup oil and that worked great. I used the 12" AMNTS with apple in the GOSM and ran the smoker at 170°, smoked for about 2 hours. They came out great! Good amount of heat, and nice flavor. Thanks for the recipe DS!













11338804445_a41f663c14_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 12, 2013






Firing up the AMNTS













11338934933_da8035561e_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 12, 2013






Burn Baby Burn!













11338875786_b9d263567d_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 12, 2013


















11338877536_df75dedac5_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 12, 2013






ENJOY!!!!


----------



## driedstick

Those look great 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






, glad you liked them, Watch out they go very fast 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, great snacks also for the kids to take to school.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





DS.


----------



## link

I am planing on making a gift basket for the guys in my department and was looking for one more thing to add and just found it.

I am making them:
Smoked Cheese
Steak Rub
Flavored Sea Salt - Hot Chili
A Very Hot Pepper powder - Ghost/Anaheim/Habanero/Scotch Bonnet/and a couple others I do not remember dehydrated and ground
BBQ Sause
Seasoned/Smoked Pretzles

I hope they will like it.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

link said:


> I am planing on making a gift basket for the guys in my department and was looking for one more thing to add and just found it.
> 
> I am making them:
> Smoked Cheese
> Steak Rub
> Flavored Sea Salt - Hot Chili
> A Very Hot Pepper powder - Ghost/Anaheim/Habanero/Scotch Bonnet/and a couple others I do not remember dehydrated and ground
> BBQ Sause
> Seasoned/Smoked Pretzles
> 
> I hope they will like it.


Sounds like you have some lucky work mates! The pretzels are great! I hope my ife didn't eat them all, still need to assembly our gift baskets!

Here's another winning item that goes in ours every year:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/96021/spicy-and-sweet-smoked-nuts


----------



## dirtworldmike

Those look really good!  Going to try some for the holidays. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## millerk0486

Thanks for sharing! I will have to give this a try


----------



## GaryHibbert

Jees

These pretzels are going on the smoker tomorrow.  They sound great.  Thanks for sharing

Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003

dirtworldmike said:


> Those look really good!  Going to try some for the holidays. Thanks for sharing!!





millerk0486 said:


> Thanks for sharing! I will have to give this a try





GaryHibbert said:


> Jees
> 
> These pretzels are going on the smoker tomorrow.  They sound great.  Thanks for sharing
> 
> Gary


Thank you! Dried stick hit it out of the park with this recipe! Make a double batch, because they'll be gone before you know it!


----------



## disco

Terrific looking snack. I want some!

Disco


----------



## link

Just put a double batch of these in the smoker (sorry no picture yet Dark and cold out). I will get one in a bit.

I cannot wait to give the guys their stuff tomorrow (see my post above) I hope they like it.

Ok, these came out great! Thanks for the how-to on these.













Pretzels.jpg



__ link
__ Dec 20, 2013





     













Pretzels 2.jpg



__ link
__ Dec 20, 2013






This completed my gift for my guys in my department I ran out of time so I did not do the BBQ Sauce but got the rest.













Gift for guys.jpg



__ link
__ Dec 20, 2013






Smoked Cheese - Wax paper in front
Steak Rub - Glass jar
Flavored Sea Salt - Hot Chili - metal bowl
A Very Hot Pepper powder - Ghost/Anaheim/Habanero/Scotch Bonnet/and a couple others I do not remember dehydrated and ground - Bottom metal bowl
Seasoned/Smoked Pretzles - Snowman bag

Homemade toffee - bag in front


----------



## exromenyer

link said:


> Just put a double batch of these in the smoker (sorry no picture yet Dark and cold out). I will get one in a bit.
> 
> I cannot wait to give the guys their stuff tomorrow (see my post above) I hope they like it.
> 
> Ok, these came out great! Thanks for the how-to on these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretzels.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ link
> __ Dec 20, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretzels 2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ link
> __ Dec 20, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This completed my gift for my guys in my department I ran out of time so I did not do the BBQ Sauce but got the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gift for guys.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ link
> __ Dec 20, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoked Cheese - Wax paper in front
> Steak Rub - Glass jar
> Flavored Sea Salt - Hot Chili - metal bowl
> A Very Hot Pepper powder - Ghost/Anaheim/Habanero/Scotch Bonnet/and a couple others I do not remember dehydrated and ground - Bottom metal bowl
> Seasoned/Smoked Pretzles - Snowman bag
> 
> Homemade toffee - bag in front


Hey Link..... Question for you with the pretzels.  Did you just use a cookie sheet that fit in your smoker or did you use what I think I read was suggested is a pizza pan with holes in it?  I have an MES 40 however, I do not have a small rectangular pizza pan.  I was thinking I could use some of the aluminum pans I get from the dollar store, poke some holes in it for smoke penetration or looking at your setup it looks like you used a cookie sheet covered in tin foil.....

By the way, very nice gifts for your friends at work.  I hope each bite they take of everything they think of you and the amount of time it takes to do this and the love it takes to continue to do it to see the smile on peoples faces... That gives me the most joy as well!

Thanks for any suggestions.....

Tony (exromenyer)


----------



## dirtsailor2003

image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 21, 2013






I use these. They come 3 to a pack. Qmats would work great too.


----------



## exromenyer

dirtsailor2003 said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dirtsailor2003
> __ Dec 21, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use these. They come 3 to a pack. Qmats would work great too.


Those are awesome.... Where do you find something like that?  I"m in North Carolina so I'm not sure if a Walmart or something similar has those or do you order them off the internet?  Also not sure what a Qmat is sorry for the stupidity on that one....


----------



## rdwhahb

I just got done cold smoke these for two hours in my wsm and they are so darn good! They are going quick. We always have a Christmas eve party and let me just say these will be on the table of goodies.

Thanks for shareing!

BTW I used apple wood pellets from Todd


----------



## rdwhahb

Oh I also only used a 1\4 cup of oil. I used plain canola oil.


----------



## link

exromenyer said:


> Hey Link..... Question for you with the pretzels.  Did you just use a cookie sheet that fit in your smoker or did you use what I think I read was suggested is a pizza pan with holes in it?  I have an MES 40 however, I do not have a small rectangular pizza pan.  I was thinking I could use some of the aluminum pans I get from the dollar store, poke some holes in it for smoke penetration or looking at your setup it looks like you used a cookie sheet covered in tin foil.....
> 
> By the way, very nice gifts for your friends at work.  I hope each bite they take of everything they think of you and the amount of time it takes to do this and the love it takes to continue to do it to see the smile on peoples faces... That gives me the most joy as well!
> 
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions.....
> 
> 
> Tony (exromenyer)



Hey Tony the smoker I used is a repurpose PC smoker I Magee. So it is only  like 8" deep. I have a wire mesh shelf so I just laid them right on there. Glad you thought the gift was a good idea I worry some people don't appreciate gifts like that.


----------



## GaryHibbert

Hey link

I can't imagine anyone not appreciating a great gift like that--you can send me one.  LOL

Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003

exromenyer said:


> Those are awesome.... Where do you find something like that?  I"m in North Carolina so I'm not sure if a Walmart or something similar has those or do you order them off the internet?  Also not sure what a Qmat is sorry for the stupidity on that one....



Most of the grocery stores here have them. The dollar tree store has them sometimes too.

Q-mats are sold by one of the forum sponsers, Amaze N Smokers.


----------



## driedstick

Link those look great - Very nice I am making me another batch today also


----------



## smokingohiobutcher

I have a double batch in the upright doughnut box right now.

I added a 1/2 cup of parmesan cheese to each batch.

I'm gonna take some to work on Tuesday for our potluck.

SOB


----------



## exromenyer

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Most of the grocery stores here have them. The dollar tree store has them sometimes too.
> 
> Q-mats are sold by one of the forum sponsers, Amaze N Smokers.


Thank you.... I'll check the Dollar Tree and Dollar Store out..... I'm familiar with the AMNPS as I have one, I've just not heard of the Qmats and now see he's running a special on them....... OOHHH so many gifts, such little money, such little time......


----------



## exromenyer

OK, so I did the pretzels for the first time and I need to ask this question because I've never used apple flavor in my AMNPS... They almost taste like I pulled them out of a 3 alarm fire!!!!  I followed the instructions to a T as you can see below.  Maybe it is just me but I'm not use to that much smoke flavor... Any suggestion of maybe where I went wrong?  They have a great taste and I bet you could do several variations like just ranch, or blue cheese etc.... but the smoke is almost too overbearing...... Please Help !













photo 4.JPG



__ exromenyer
__ Dec 24, 2013


















photo 5.JPG



__ exromenyer
__ Dec 24, 2013


----------



## driedstick

How long did you smoke them???


----------



## exromenyer

driedstick said:


> How long did you smoke them???


Hey driedstick....I smoked them per the recipe at 170-172 degrees (it fluctuated here and there) for 2 hours..... Placed the AMNPS at the bottom left, and pretzels on the 2nd and 3rd shelf.....


----------



## leah elisheva

Very clever! That looks so professional! You could open a business!!! Terrific job! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## driedstick

exromenyer said:


> Hey driedstick....I smoked them per the recipe at 170-172 degrees (it fluctuated here and there) for 2 hours..... Placed the AMNPS at the bottom left, and pretzels on the 2nd and 3rd shelf.....


Hummmm??????? sounds like you did everything right, exhaust vents all the way open??? Maybe put them in a bag for a couple of days and let them mellow out

Dang nab it I just did another one but the only thing I did different was I cold smoked mine - no heat but I don't think that would have made a difference but maybe being warm pretzels they adheared more of the smoke,,,,

Try another batch and either cold smoke them or smoke them for 1hr taste them and go from there

I wish I could help more

Let me know if I can help any further

GOOD LUCK


----------



## bluebombersfan

These look awesome!


----------



## little smokey

Would you do anything different if you are smoking some beef ribs at the same time below the pretzels?  Would it matter that there is meat below it?


----------



## dirtsailor2003

driedstick said:


> Hummmm??????? sounds like you did everything right, exhaust vents all the way open??? Maybe put them in a bag for a couple of days and let them mellow out
> 
> Dang nab it I just did another one but the only thing I did different was I cold smoked mine - no heat but I don't think that would have made a difference but maybe being warm pretzels they adheared more of the smoke,,,,
> 
> Try another batch and either cold smoke them or smoke them for 1hr taste them and go from there
> 
> I wish I could help more
> 
> Let me know if I can help any further
> 
> GOOD LUCK


DS did you go with less oil like I did, or did you go with the original amount? I assume that with the cold smoke the oil dried up too.

I don't think that mine turned out too smokey. I did dump them in a brown paper bag and let them rest for a couple days before packing them up for our gift baskets. Need to smoke some for us now!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

little smokey said:


> Would you do anything different if you are smoking some beef ribs at the same time below the pretzels?  Would it matter that there is meat below it?


The only issue I could see is that the temp for smoking beef ribs is higher. You might be able to do it at those temps just wouldn't want to smoke as long.


----------



## driedstick

dirtsailor2003 said:


> DS did you go with less oil like I did, or did you go with the original amount? I assume that with the cold smoke the oil dried up too.
> 
> I don't think that mine turned out too smokey. I did dump them in a brown paper bag and let them rest for a couple days before packing them up for our gift baskets. Need to smoke some for us now!


Ya, last batch I did I went only with a 1/4 cup oil per batch, turned out just fine, both batches the one with 3/4 and1/4 both dried fine, just the 1/4 dried a little faster, When I originally found this recipe they were not smoking them at all, That's what I came up with.

Ya time to do another batch, next one I am going to put in some Parmasan and smoke it a low temp - first I have to get new sensor for my smoker it went out Christmas day on my ham, So I cant set it till I get a new one.

Thanks have a Happy new yr and stay away from the "String Drinks"


----------



## dirtsailor2003

driedstick said:


> Thanks have a Happy new yr and stay away from the "String Drinks"


I plan on staying away from the in-laws house! So that shouldn't be a problem!













11323795664_f383f5463d_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 27, 2013






I'll stick to these!


----------



## bbqbrett

Ok, I am going to have to try this recipe real soon.  Hopefully the weather is good this weekend.  Thanks for posting this!


----------



## little smokey

Got all my supplies tonight so I am doing two batches tomorrow, one based on the recipe with mustard and the second batch will be either the same or adjusted more to my liking based on how the first batch comes out.


----------



## ameskimo1

Wow.....smoked pretzels......something else I gotta try. They look and sound fantastic


----------



## little smokey

Just popped mine in the smoker, tasted them after only adding 2/3 of the spice mix and found them to be seasoned enough so left that much out of the first batch.  I think the bags of pretzels I am using are smaller than most.


----------



## driedstick

Great Little smokey, let us know how they turn out with pics


----------



## rokems

I've made something very similar to these before and they're always a big hit. 

Rather than regular oil, I use Orville Redenbacher's Popping and Topping oil. 













0002700060716_300X300.jpg



__ rokems
__ Dec 31, 2013


----------



## little smokey

Mine were also a bit too smokey, not sure why so I let them mellow out in a bag for four days and they are awesome.  Might go with the cold smoke next time.


----------



## mwdean

I've created monsters at work, they cannot get enough of these, I need to figure out how much to charge. lol:-)


----------



## chad martinell

I've got a batch in the smoker right now along with some almonds! I'm salivating already, but they still have another hour to go!


----------



## chad martinell

Everything turned out great!













image.jpg



__ chad martinell
__ Jan 5, 2014


















image.jpg



__ chad martinell
__ Jan 5, 2014


----------



## leah elisheva

These photos are spectacular!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## mwdean

I took the Driedstick Pretzels to the extreme, Look at all the goodies I smoked, the Cheeze Balls were Awsome.













photo 1.JPG



__ mwdean
__ Jan 21, 2014


















photo 2.JPG



__ mwdean
__ Jan 21, 2014


















photo.JPG



__ mwdean
__ Jan 21, 2014


----------



## driedstick

mwdean said:


> I took the Driedstick Pretzels to the extreme, Look at all the goodies I smoked, the Cheeze Balls were Awsome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo 1.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ mwdean
> __ Jan 21, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo 2.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ mwdean
> __ Jan 21, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ mwdean
> __ Jan 21, 2014


WOW That looks great very nice


----------



## driedstick

Chad Martinell said:


> Everything turned out great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ chad martinell
> __ Jan 5, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ chad martinell
> __ Jan 5, 2014


Them sure look yummy  glad you liked them


----------



## fritzmonroe

Made up a batch of these today.  They are tasty.  But I had a problem keeping my temperature down.  I finally got it figured out and could keep the temp at about 190-200.













20140223_pretzels.JPG



__ fritzmonroe
__ Feb 23, 2014


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Time to smoke some more of these!


----------



## driedstick

I was just thinking of the same DS  I have a whole fridge of cheese I need to smoke up also. Good luck and let us know how it turns out. 

DS


----------



## oldschoolbbq

That would be a great thing to smoke in my Cabinet as I smoke something else . . .
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Besides , the cabinet doesn't get any bad smoke  , unless I really fowl it up...


----------



## azbohunter

My wife has been making those for years but just dries them in the oven, even then they are great. NOW, I have to try the smoker route.

Great post...great gift idea. Homemade is special in my book!


----------



## nrdk

Decided to give em a go, also figured since I had the smoker going I would do some peanuts.

2 trays of this recipe pretzels (sub popcorn oil in place of the olive oil, 1/4 cup)
1 tray of this recipe on peanuts
1 tray ranch peanuts
1 tray srircha peanuts (had to broil to dry out, got a bit crisp)













image.jpg



__ nrdk
__ Dec 8, 2014






Srircha peanuts were the winner, all the others are good but they turned out awesome for a last second addition. Dumped a healthy portion of srircha in a bag with peanuts, also a good splash of soy and shook to coat. Broiled in toaster oven to dry then smoker for 1.5 hours with all the rest.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

nrdk said:


> Decided to give em a go, also figured since I had the smoker going I would do some peanuts.
> 
> 2 trays of this recipe pretzels (sub popcorn oil in place of the olive oil, 1/4 cup)
> 1 tray of this recipe on peanuts
> 1 tray ranch peanuts
> 1 tray srircha peanuts (had to broil to dry out, got a bit crisp)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ nrdk
> __ Dec 8, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Srircha peanuts were the winner, all the others are good but they turned out awesome for a last second addition. Dumped a healthy portion of srircha in a bag with peanuts, also a good splash of soy and shook to coat. Broiled in toaster oven to dry then smoker for 1.5 hours with all the rest.


Tasty pile of smoked goodies! If you liked the Sriracha nuts give this recipe a try.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/96021/spicy-and-sweet-smoked-nuts


----------



## nrdk

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Tasty pile of smoked goodies! If you liked the Sriracha nuts give this recipe a try.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/96021/spicy-and-sweet-smoked-nuts


Already been bookmarked and next on my list, just didn't have the materials this time around as peanuts were a last second addition. After all, who wants only a half filled smoker?


----------



## driedstick

Looks great!! Nice job. 

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## smoked alaskan

Awesome, smoked pretzels, never woulda thunkt it.  Gotta figure out smoked beer to go with 'em 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for sharing DS !


----------



## dirtsailor2003

A holiday bump. These pretzels are great as a gift or appetizer! 

 driedstick


----------



## ibbones

I made these last week.  Told my wife to pick up a bag of pretzels and went to work.  We do like things a little spicy and I added a "bit" more cayenne pepper.  Smoked'em for about two hours and let them cool down.  They were a little hotter than I thought they would be and then I looked at the pretzel bag.  9 oz bag.  Almost half of what I thought I had.

They lasted almost four days.


----------



## link

This is a great recipe! I made 3 lbs today, I give all homemade snacks to the guys that work in my department. 













Pretzels.jpg



__ link
__ Dec 20, 2015






They will be getting:

Homemade Pierogi

Smoked Cheese

Homemade Hot Chili Powder (super *HOT* this year)

Bag of Pretzels


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Hmmm, think it's time to make some more of these!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Hmmm, think it's time to make some more of these!



Gotta agree Case, these things are real tasty...  Especially with a couple cold ones !   :beercheer:


----------



## driedstick




----------



## m hanson

Making the smoked pretzles with a kick I used between 1/2 and 3/4 cup oil.
Then I used the leftover residue to smoke some braided honey wheat Rold Gold pretzels! These are awesome as well.
Same recipe is awesome on almonds!


----------



## driedstick

M Hanson said:


> Making the smoked pretzles with a kick I used between 1/2 and 3/4 cup oil.
> Then I used the leftover residue to smoke some braided honey wheat Rold Gold pretzels! These are awesome as well.
> Same recipe is awesome on almonds!


glad you liked them,,, the almonds I will have to try


----------

